# كيفية معرفة تفاصيل اللوحة الكهربائية والمحرك وتصميمهما بمعرفة مواصفات الطلمبة



## ناصر مطاوع (16 أكتوبر 2007)

بعون الله وحمده ونظرا لكون لوحات الباور والكنترول مرتبطة ارتباط وثيق بالطلمبات وكونها مصدر اغلب الاعطال سأبدء بعون الله شرح كيفية وضع التصميم الخاص بلوحة الباور والكنترول وكيفية اختيار المحرك المناسب بمجرد معرفة مواصفات الطلمبة ولاحقا سندرس سويا الاعطال المحتملة للمنظومة الميكانيكية والكهربائية للطلمبة وذلك دراءا للقصور الواضح منا فى فهم المنظومة كاملة وأختصار عملنا على المنظومة الميكانيكية فقط
منتظر أراكم لمعرفة أهمية ذلك بالنسبة لكم حتى يتسنى لى معرفة جدوى ذلك من عدمه


----------



## i2004gewayed (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*الرد*

ننتظر منك البحث وبالتوفيق ان شا الله اخوك ابراهيم جويد شركة مياه البحيرة


----------



## salt (17 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ العزيز 
ابدا فى هذا الموضوع كل شىء يمكن الاستفادة منة


----------



## قلب الأحبة (17 أكتوبر 2007)

وفقك الله في هذا البحث العظيم 

وإن شاء الله أكون معاونا لك في بحثك 

وجزاك الله كل خير ​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 أكتوبر 2007)

الأخ ناصر مطاوع .

تحياتي .

ننتظر موضوعك ونحن ندعمك ومهتمين بما تطرحه خدمتا للصالح العام .

وجزاك الله خير .

نتابعك ونترقب عطاءك .

والتوفيق من الله .


البغدادي


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (19 أكتوبر 2007)

اخى الكريم الموضوع الذى انت بصدده مفيد جدا 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد احمد مخيمر (19 أكتوبر 2007)

توكل علي الله 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صالح مدبولى (19 أكتوبر 2007)

توكل على الله


----------



## ابراهيم جاهين (19 أكتوبر 2007)

كلنا عيون متلهفه ولكم الشكر


----------



## شكري داغم عبسي (19 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي موضوع مميز ويتحق الثناء وبورك فيك وعيدك مبارك


----------



## علاءالعذاري (19 أكتوبر 2007)

بسمه تعالى
الاخ مطاوع ...
بارك الله فيكم ونحن بانتظار انجازكم
المهندس علاء العذاري
مجلس اعمار النجف


----------



## ايمن حسين محمود (19 أكتوبر 2007)

موضوع مهم جدا
وفققك الله الى صالح الاعمال


----------



## عمر999 (20 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ ناصر 
كل عام وانت بخير ونفع الله بك


----------



## memo star (20 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود 
فى انتظار البدء


----------



## mkn (21 أكتوبر 2007)

أعتقد الاخوه فى قسم الهندسه الكهربائيه قادرين على المساعده بلغه سهله وبسيطه
نتمنى تعاونهم فى هذا الموضوع الهام جدا لمهندسى الميكانيكا


----------



## ناصر مطاوع (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*الجزء الاول*

اولا اعتذر على التاخير لظروف سفرى وهذا هو الجزء الاول بشرح مختصر وسنستكمل الباقى خلال ايام


----------



## mechanical9 (2 نوفمبر 2007)

اشكرك اولا على هذا الموضوع وننتظر المزيد لا اهميه هذا الموضوع ونرجو من مشرفينا الكرام تثبيت هذا الموضوع للاهميه


----------



## salt (3 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا 
شرح موجز رائع


----------



## سامى القناوى (3 نوفمبر 2007)

اسألكم عن دائرة تحكم فى محركDcاتجهين


----------



## Abdel-Naser (3 نوفمبر 2007)

رائع وسهل وننتظر باقي الاجزاء ومشكور اخي على جهدك


----------



## قلب الأحبة (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*لوحة الكهرباء*

جزاك الله كل خير على جمال الموضوع ​ 
وننتظر منك المزيد والبقية ​ 
وأضم صوتي إلى الأخ mechanical9 برجاء من إدارة المنتدى بتثبيت الموضوع ​ 
وجزاكم الله كل خير ​ 
وأحسن الله إليك 
:77: :28: :77:​


----------



## ابو رائد (3 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير.
وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## nile_aster (7 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmedata (8 نوفمبر 2007)

من اهم المواضيع000000000000


----------



## محمدالدبيانى (8 نوفمبر 2007)

نحن متشوقون جدا للبحث ارجوك لا تتاخر علينا والله الموفق


----------



## نهى خالد (9 نوفمبر 2007)

اين الشرح لموضوع تصميم لوحات التحكم


----------



## mostafa4b (10 نوفمبر 2007)

اخى ناصر مجهود رائع جدا ومشكوووور على البحث
وارجو ان تكمل باقى البحث على ان يشمل كيفية تكوين وانشاء دائرة الباور 
ولك كل الشكر والتقدير والى الأمام


----------



## محمود محمد رشاد (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*جزاك الله عنا خيراً*

جزاك الله عنا خيراً
أرجو منك المتابعة في هذا الشق حيث أنى مهندس ميكانيكا و أريد أن أفهم الحسابات الكهربية للمنظومة ككل.:10:


----------



## العقاب الهرم (11 نوفمبر 2007)

نحن بانتظارك اخى:1:


----------



## ahmedata (26 نوفمبر 2007)

والله يا جماعه انتم مش عارفين انامستنى ازاى الجزء التانىبفارغ الصبر لأنه فى صميم شغلى


----------



## Abdel-Naser (18 ديسمبر 2007)

نحن في الانتظار اخي ناصر


----------



## السيد نور الدين (19 ديسمبر 2007)

أخي الفاضل هذا موضوع مميز ولك من كل التقدير وعيد سعيد لك ولكل المسلمين


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (19 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووور و فى انتظار الباقى بإذن الله


----------



## essam914 (21 ديسمبر 2007)

ابدأ باسم الله


----------



## تامر محمد عباس علي (22 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخوه فى قسم الهندسه الكهربائيه نتمنى تعاونهم فى هذا الموضوع الهام 
كل عام وانت بخير


----------



## mjmm (22 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حمزه (22 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا 

ياريت حضرتك تنزل الجزء الثاني


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (22 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور والله يوفقكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## الجدى (24 ديسمبر 2007)

_البيانات الموجودة على الطلمبة هى:_
· الرافع H بالمتر 
· التصرف Q بالمتر المكعب م3
· قدرة الطلمبة(KW) بالكيلو وات أو الحصان​ 
أغلب الطلمبات يأتي معها الكتالوج ولامنه نستطيع معرفة كفاءة الطلمبة وإذا لم يوجد نفترض الأتي:
*· **للطلمبات الطاردة المركزية تفترض الكفاءة (0.85-0.80)*
*· *للطلمبات الغاطسة تفترض الكفاءة (0.65-.60)
العلاقة بين الرافع والتدفق والكفاءة:
القدرة المطلوبة للطلمبة =( Q*H) /(الكفاءة*1.2)
Q expressed in m3/h,
H in m,
Power in KW​ 
و بذلك نحدد القدرة اللازمة لإدارة الطلمبة
و لتحديد قدرة المحرك 
قدرة المحرك = القدرة المطلوبة للطلمبة*معامل القدرة للمحرك(0.80)*معامل أمان(1.2)
و بذلك نحدد قدرة المحرك المطلوب بالكيلو وات​ 
تحديد مقطع الكابل المناسب للمحرك
بعد أن حددنا قدرة المحرك نحدد التيار المسحوب بمعرفة المحرك وبحسبة بسيطة نجد أن الكيلو وات الواحد يسحب 2 أمبير عند جهد 380 فولت & والحصان يسحب 1.5 أمبير عند 380 فولت​ 
فمثلا سنفترض أن قدرة المحرك هى 50 KW​ 
فان شدة التيار المسحوب I=2*50=100Amp.
بعد أن حددنا قيمة التيار يجب أن نحدد مقطع الكابل المناسب للمحرك ويجب أن نعرف أن العلاقة بين التيار ومساحة مقطع الكابل علاقة لا خطية 
ويوجد جدول بمعرفة شدة التيار نحدد منه المقطع المناسب للكبل ​ 
تحديد مكونات لوحة الكهرباء الخاصة بالمحرك:
تتكون اللوحة الكهربائية من :
1-القاطع الرئيسي circuit breaker
2-الفيوز
3-الكونتاتور
4-الاوفرلود
5-التايمر
6-أجهزة الحماية
8-مفاتيح التشغيل و الايقاف
9-لمبات البيان​


----------



## fadyn (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*أرجو ذكر السبب*

عند استخدام المعادلة المرفقة فى حساب قدرة موتور طلمبة Grundfos CR32-13-2 بمواصفات Q=30m3/h , H=190 m ومقارنة الناتج " 53.2 KW" بالقدرة الموجودة فى الكتالوج 22 KW للأسف لم تكن حتى النتيجة مقاربة.


----------



## ناصر مطاوع (27 ديسمبر 2007)

المهندس fadyn راجعت المعادلة وتصحيحهاpower=Q*H/102*effiency
حيث التدفق(لتر/ثانية)&الرفع المانومترى بالمتر
وبالتعويض نجد ان الباور هى 19.5 وهى قريبة جدا من القيمة الموجودة بالكيرف


----------



## ناصر مطاوع (27 ديسمبر 2007)

ااسف على التاجير ولكنى ابحث عن بعض الجداول المفيدة والضرورية للموضوع حتى يتم اسيفاء الموضوع على اكمل وجه


----------



## شلدون (27 ديسمبر 2007)

الموضوع من الاهمية بمكان فى النتظار
وشكرا للمجهوووود الكبير


----------



## المهندس زعيم هيال (28 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اخوتي الاعزاء اولا ان الكفاءه للغواطس هي 80-85% وللمضخات الاعتياديه ( الايند سكشن والسبلت كيس )الطاردة المركزيه هي من 55-70% اعلى القيم لها وان معادلة ايجاد القدره بالوات اللازمه للادارة المضخه هي 
التصريف(م3/ثانيه)* الهيد(متر)*كثافة السائل*التعجيل الارضي 
القدره(وات)= ---------------------------------------------------------------- كفاءة المضخه


----------



## المهندس زعيم هيال (28 ديسمبر 2007)

عفوا المعادله هي 
القدره(وات)= التصريف(م3/ثانيه)*الهيد(متر)*كثافة السائل* التعجيل الارضي / كفائة المضخه


----------



## alaa ramadan (28 ديسمبر 2007)

ياريت فعلا تفيدنا فى هذا الموضوع و جزاك الله عنا على خير ان شاء الله


----------



## eng_mhem (30 ديسمبر 2007)

ربنا يجازيك كل خير اخي الكريم على المجهود الجميل
و بالنسبه لرايي ان من المهم جدا الالمام بجوانب المنظومه الكهربيه الى جانب النظام الميكانيكى حتى نتمكن من تحديد الاعطال الحقيقيه و تصميم الحلول الافضل


----------



## ناصر مطاوع (1 فبراير 2008)

*استكمال موضوع تصميم اللوحة الكهربائية للطلمبة*

الاخوة الافاضل اعتذر على التاخير وذلك لصعوبة الحصول على بعض الجداول والتى استطعت الحصول عليها بفضل الله والان اليكم الجزء الثانى ويشمل تعديل للجزء الاول واضفت اليه كيفية اختيار الكابل المناسب وجارى استكمال الباقى


----------



## ahmed moharam (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين ع ها الجهد
الله يكرمكم


----------



## aboudi_y (23 سبتمبر 2009)

هذا موضوع مهم جدا.....................................................


----------



## رضا الشاهد (23 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ان شاء يستفيد الجميع والله الموفق


----------



## محمد حسين درويش (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*الله وحدة علم الانسان ما لم يعلم واريد التعلم*



صالح مدبولى قال:


> توكل على الله


كان الله فى العون واري من كل الاخوة الافاضل زيادة اكلتب والمعارف خاصة عن نظم الرى الحديث اريد من سيادتك ان اعرف الكثير عن الموقع وعن الكتب المختصة بنظم الرى الحديث والشركات المهمةفىذلك التخصص ساعدنى الله يساعدك


----------



## waelfarid (24 سبتمبر 2009)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله فعلا الميكانيكا والكهرباء والتحكم الآلي والوقاية لا ينفصلون عن بعض لذا نرجوا رؤية الموضوع السوبر ده


----------



## طارق عبد الكريم (5 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مجدي مهيوس (5 نوفمبر 2009)

رحم الله والديك على هدا المجهود الرئع ووفقك بعونه


----------



## وود وود وود (5 نوفمبر 2009)

توكل على الله الموضوع مهم و ربنا معاك إن شاء الله


----------



## hazemabdelaty (6 نوفمبر 2009)

ناصر مطاوع قال:


> بعون الله وحمده ونظرا لكون لوحات الباور والكنترول مرتبطة ارتباط وثيق بالطلمبات وكونها مصدر اغلب الاعطال سأبدء بعون الله شرح كيفية وضع التصميم الخاص بلوحة الباور والكنترول وكيفية اختيار المحرك المناسب بمجرد معرفة مواصفات الطلمبة ولاحقا سندرس سويا الاعطال المحتملة للمنظومة الميكانيكية والكهربائية للطلمبة وذلك دراءا للقصور الواضح منا فى فهم المنظومة كاملة وأختصار عملنا على المنظومة الميكانيكية فقط
> منتظر أراكم لمعرفة أهمية ذلك بالنسبة لكم حتى يتسنى لى معرفة جدوى ذلك من عدمه


 k;llllllllll


----------



## رُدهات (9 نوفمبر 2009)

للرفع .. ولي عودة بعد القراءة


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (10 نوفمبر 2009)

توكل علي الله


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (19 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## وائل عبده (22 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية واستمر في ذلك


----------



## د.محبس (22 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم لكن يحتاج الى ترتيب الملفات

شكرا لكم


----------



## hhhkhalil (29 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed taye3 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود وكل عام ونتم بخير جميعا


----------



## م/وفاء (30 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك اللهبالف خير علي هذالعمل العضيم


----------



## hsn_1 (3 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hsn_1 (3 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## khaled hariri (3 مايو 2010)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## omarnour (3 مايو 2010)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sayedharidi (4 مايو 2010)

شششششششششششششكرا


----------



## sayedharidi (4 مايو 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراا


----------



## المهندس صباح (7 مايو 2010)

الف شكر لجميع من ساهم في أغناء هذا الموضوع


----------



## ismail eid (8 مايو 2010)

مشكور يا اخى العزيز:75:


----------



## eng\wael (8 مايو 2010)

thanks


----------



## hazem_2310 (8 مايو 2010)

good


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (8 مايو 2010)

نحن فى الانتظار شاكرين


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (11 مايو 2010)

نرجو ان نستفيد من هذا الموضوع ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد ربيع جودة (11 مايو 2010)

thankessssssssssssssssss


----------



## اسحاق الصبري (5 يونيو 2010)

تحياتي


----------



## kareem moh (6 يونيو 2010)

نرجو ان نستفيد من هذا الموضوع ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmed k taher (6 يونيو 2010)

الله يوفقك و يكرمك


----------



## عبدالسلام81 (1 أغسطس 2010)

*وفقك الله في هذا البحث وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## moha17 (1 أغسطس 2010)

دعوني أقدم لكم شرح مبسط للوحات التحكم الخاصة بالمضخات من خلال خبرتي البسيطة

تقسم لوحات التحكم في المضخات الى ثلاث أقسام رئيسية:

1- التوصيل المباشر Direct on line
2- ستار- دلتا و يرمز لها S-D
3- مغيرات السرعة او ما يعرف بinverter او Variable Frequancy Drive

نبدأ بالتفصيل

1- التوصيل المباشر DOL 
تستخدم للمضخات التي تبلغ قدرنها أقل من 7.5 كيلو وات 
مكونات اللوحة 
* قاطع رئيسي من نوع MCB (Miniature circuit breaker
*كونتاكتر
*اوفرلود
*اكسيسوارات اللوحة مثل الترنكات و التيرمنال ......
*كبسات البدء و التوقف و كبسة الطوارئ في حال الحاجة اليها
*لمبات الاشارة 
*لوحة مناسبة الحجم

الحسابات اللازمة:
اذا افترضنا اننا نريد تصميم لوحة لمضخة 4 كيلو وات
اولا علينا حساب التيار الاسمي للمضخة من خلال العلاقة التالية

في حال 3 فاز
i = power in watt / 1.73* voltage * pf* efficiency

في حال 1 فاز
i= power in watt/ voltage*pf* efficiency

في المنشأت الصغيرة يتم احتساب معامل القدرة 1 و بشكل عام معامل الكفاءة يكون (0.8 -0.85)

ففي حالة 4 كيلو وات 3 فاز 380 فولت يكون التيار الاسمي للمضخة يكون تقريبا 8 امبير

القاطع المناسب يكون تقريبا 10 امبير 
الكونتاكتر المناسب 9 أمبير 
الاوفرلود 7-10 أمبير 

يجب الانتباه لاختيار قاطع يتحمل تيار لحظي أكثر من اربع اضعاف تياره الاسمي 
حتى لا ينزل القاطع بسبب تيار البدء العالي

أعود ان شاء الله لاكمل لاحقا


----------



## الشاعر العربى (1 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى الحبيب ,هذا موضوع مهم جدا ,فامضى إلى ما تريد


----------



## moha17 (2 أغسطس 2010)

2- التوصيل ستار دلتا 
تستخدم للمضخات التي تبلغ قدرنها أكثر من 7.5 كيلو وات
يستفاد من هذه الطريقة في تقليل تيار البدء للمضخات لما له من أثر سلبي على المضخة و قطع اللوحة

مكونات اللوحة 
* قاطع رئيسي من نوع MCB (Miniature circuit breaker
*كونتاكتر رئيسي
*كونتاكتر ستار
*كونتاكتر دلتا
*اوفرلود
*اكسيسوارات اللوحة مثل الترنكات و التيرمنال ......
*كبسات البدء و التوقف و كبسة الطوارئ في حال الحاجة اليها
*لمبات الاشارة 
*لوحة مناسبة الحجم

الحسابات اللازمة:
اذا افترضنا اننا نريد تصميم لوحة لمضخة 30 كيلو وات
اولا علينا حساب التيار الاسمي للمضخة من خلال العلاقات السابقة 
و هي على الاغلب تكون 3 فاز

ففي حالة 30 كيلو وات 3 فاز 380 فولت يكون التيار الاسمي للمضخة يكون تقريبا 60 امبير 


1-الكونتاكتر الرئيسي و كونتاكتر الدلتا نفس الحجم 
و يساوي 60/1.73 = 34.8 امبير
و أقرب قيمة للقيم المعتمدة هي 40 امبير
و نلاحظ هنا كيف قللنا من قيم الكونتاكتر المستخدم من 60 الى 40 امبير

2- كونتاكتر ستار 
60/2= 30 امبير و أقرب قيمة معتمدة هي 32 امبير

3-القاطع المناسب يكون تقريبا 50 امبير 
يجب الانتباه لاختيار قاطع يتحمل تيار لحظي أكثر من اربع اضعاف تياره الاسمي 
حتى لا ينزل القاطع بسبب تيار البدء العالي

4-الاوفرلود 30-40 امبير (أقرب قيمة قياسية standard)


----------



## علي الهيتاوي (8 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع مميز بارك الله فيك لا تحرمنا من مواضيعك المفيدة​


----------



## علي الهيتاوي (8 أغسطس 2010)

بالتوفيققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققق


----------



## علي الهيتاوي (8 أغسطس 2010)

اصبحت لدي معلومات كافية عن لوحات التحكم


----------



## elhamd (8 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور أخى الكريم


----------



## ايمن فتحى جوده (8 أغسطس 2010)

فين الموضوع


----------



## nshengineere (16 أكتوبر 2010)

بانتظار التتمة


----------



## م. بشار علي (16 أكتوبر 2010)

نرجو الاستمرار ,شكرا مقدما


----------



## حسن موسى (17 أكتوبر 2010)

انا اريد جدول القلاوز لمحراطة cazeneuve hb 725 made in farnce


----------



## حسن موسى (17 أكتوبر 2010)

اريد جدول القلاوز لمخرطة cazeneuve bh 725 made in farnce


----------



## ahmed malik (20 أكتوبر 2010)

وفقك الله أخى العزيز فى هذا الموضوع الجميل .


----------



## ramiii (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*بانتظار التتمة*


----------



## محمد رجوبة (16 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## سيد عدوى (17 ديسمبر 2010)

توكل على الله والى الامام دائما يا اخى فى اللهوجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## شرشار (17 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخ ناصر اتطلعت على الملف المرفق وهو موضوع مهم جداً ولكن ورد خطأ فى معادلة اجاد قدرة المضخة
القدرة المطلوبة للطلمبة =( Q*H) /(الكفاءة*102) 
حسب التمييز الوارد فى الملف Q expressed in m3/h , H in m , Power in KW
والصواب هو
القدرة المطلوبة للطلمبة =( Q*H) /(الكفاءة*367)

تحياتى


----------



## masafi5 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

مهم جدا ونادر جدا وسنتفيد جدا


----------



## فكر المستقبل2 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (25 ديسمبر 2010)

في انتظار باقي الأجزاء 
ربنا يجازيكم كل خير جميعاً


----------



## احمدشا (27 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات واتمنا من اخواني الشرح على مخطط مع الشرح الرموز واشكرا


----------



## محمود طباشه (27 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكركم على المجهود الرائع جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## md abd elhamed (8 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سيف طاهر (8 فبراير 2012)

اخي الفاضل صراحة هذا موضوع مهم جدا وذلك لكثرة اسخدام المضخات في هكذا مجالات.
اتمنى لك التوفيق ..


----------



## عمر بصرة (12 فبراير 2012)

الاخ ناصر نحن بانتظار موضوعك 
ونتمنى من الله ان يوفقك 
وتكمل بحثك 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس كتر (14 فبراير 2012)

الله معك


----------



## magdy2006 (15 فبراير 2012)

وفقك الله فيما تحب وترضاة سير على بركة الله وكمل اخوك مجدى شركة مياة الدقهلية


----------



## عمرو دردير (6 فبراير 2014)

وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## eng.most (9 فبراير 2014)

شكرا ونرجو تكملة الموضوع


----------



## abdulhadias (10 فبراير 2014)

مشكور ونرجو إكمال الموضوع


----------



## yousefegyp (10 فبراير 2014)

الموضوع مهم جدا وإن شاء الله هنشارك معاك كلنا


----------



## elmalwany (15 فبراير 2014)

ا
طلاعت على الموضوع ولم اجدك كتبت شيئا ما تقولون ما لاتفعلون وأنتم الاعلون
ل


----------



## nofal (16 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

